# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Даете ли вы своим детям сладкое

## Sveta-T

Родители какие сладости вы даете своим детям?

----------


## Sveta-T

Родители, какие сладости вы даете своим детям? Мой ребенок очень любит сладкое. Стараюсь ему редко давать конфеты и шоколад. Особенно конфеты Чаще даю свежие фрукты, сухофрукты, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], пастилу из яблок. Разрешаете ли вы есть детям столько сладкого, сколько они хотят, или же контролируете количество съеденных конфет?

----------


## Belov

Мы тоже ребенку ограничиваем конфеты и шоколадки. Свежие фрукты и сухофрукты стараемся давать

----------


## Alisa

Всем, привет! Как насчет украшения к детскому празднику гелиевыми шарами. На сайте можно найти огромное количество разных композиции https://airshar.by/

----------


## Alisa

https://airshar.by/

----------

